# This video of Chickens made me smile



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I've never seen Chickens doing this type of "playing".

Have you ever done this with your chickens?

Be prepared to smile.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And when you don't give in to their demands for more, they end up in your lap. The husband person was quite surprised the first time that happened.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

So they sit on you and hold you ransom for more treats? I never realized how much personality they have.

(but I don't like roosters. Dad had one, and it would run to spur me, mom, everyone. Dad didn't believe us, until "One Day". Rooster lost his spurs that day).


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've had two but both were bantams so their ability to cause true harm was nil. The funniest was my litlle d'Uccle Shoester. At about two years old he decided everyone but me was a target. Every time I had someone come over he'd stalked someone, once they realized what he was doing it was on. I watched him chase some guy around my coop. We're talking tiny little bird weighing ounces intimadating a grown man. I shoved the guy in the coop, called Shoester and put him and his mate in their pen.

My other is a Silkie, I still have him. At nine he's decided he's too old to go rounds with me any more.

I wouldn't/couldn't keep a large fowl around that was aggressive. Watching my back is just not something I needed to add to the things I needed to do outside.


----------

